# Austria - Murau. Advice on bike rent



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Hiall

Im going to Austria, Murau with the family and want to rent a mtb for a couple of days.

Since bringing my own bike is not an option I have searched the internet to find somewhere to rent a quality allmountain bike, without luck.

If you can recommend a good place it would be *much appreciated*. I'm looking for a high-end rental within a 100km radius from Murau.

Thanks a lot, Kasper


----------

